# FS & FF: Yellow Jacket Cichlid, Port Cichlid



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Doing a big tank consolidation and selling off a lot of my extra tanks and equipment.

Fish can be included with the tanks (see this thread for equipment for sale), or will sell separately.

With the big fish, my primary concern is a good home, so please consider whether your setup is right for them before offering. All of the monsters have been living together with no issues.

Please bring your own bucket when picking up, thanks!

*5" Port Cichlid - FREE to good home!*
South American cichlid, 5" long. Pretty aggressive - has been holding his own with the oscars and the female flowerhorn with no problems. Now free for quick rehome as he is chasing the juvie indo datnoids.

*7" Yellow Jacket ("Freddy")- $15*
We think this one is a female. Despite the rep for her breed, she's pretty laid back for a Freddy, so I wouldn't put her in with super aggressive cichlids. She came to us as a rescue from a tank where she was having the crap beat out of her by a severum. I like her a lot and would like her to have a good home.

*Tiger Guppies/Mixed Fancy Guppies - $1 each (HOLDING)*



-------------------------------

*5" Female Red Dragon Flowerhorn -SOLD*

*3" Albino Long Fin Bristlenose Pleco - adult female - SOLD*

*7 Featherfin Catfish - SOLD*

*11" Leopard Sailfin Pleco - SOLD*

*14" Sailfin Pim Catfish - SOLD*

*12" Tiger Oscar & 8" Albino Oscar - SOLD*


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Do the pingpongs do well with rams? Are the very territorial when breeding?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

They're really peaceful. They can be a bit territorial when breeding (they're dwarf cichlids) but we haven't had issues with them hurting other fish.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I actually have 2 tanks that they could go in... You're just so far away lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

If anyone is purchasing that lives in surrey or further out, let me know... I would take the pingpongs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Bump for pics - some in original post, some here.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Added our female red dragon flowerhorn.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Bunch of the monsters sold, need to rehome the other guys!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Bump! Yellow jacket, port, guppies and flowerhorn still looking for homes!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Flowerhorn sold, guppies holding.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Bump! Port needs to go, he's chasing the indo dats. Free to good home!


----------

